# 1968 Heavy-Duti worth $250?



## customtronic (Sep 16, 2011)

I found this for sale and wanted to get another opinion.  The owner wants $250.  Good deal?  Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Sep 16, 2011)

My personal opinion, it's too much.  Maybe I'm "out of the loop" on Heavy-Dutis, but there's not much to 'em and they're is certainly little, if any, collectibility to it, but just my $0.02.


----------



## customtronic (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks for the info.  Just curious...what do you think is a more realistic price?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 16, 2011)

It might be, if that's all original paint. But, not a very collectible/desirable one. Typically, Schwinn middleweights that get up to that $ are Corvettes, Jaguars, and minty Typhoons.


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 16, 2011)

around here,people selling heavy duti's ask insane prices.by this areas standards,the price is ok at best.if it was a king size,then a whole nuther story.


----------



## Talewinds (Sep 16, 2011)

That bike is in GREAT condition. That quality alone makes it worth a few bucks in my book. But as others have said, it's a 60's middleweight, so the price is high.

I bought a yellow one in very ridable but OK condition 3 months ago for $30.


----------



## how (Sep 16, 2011)

I have bought and sold about 5 heavy duties, paid the most about 50, but I shop around. I saw a real nice one last night I think I could of gotten it for 150. 250 is too high, offer him 150 , dont pay more than 175.


----------



## rideahiggins (Sep 16, 2011)

*Heavy Duti*

I sold my nice yellow 1976 Heavy Duti and rear baskets at Memeory Lane summer swap meet for $225 and it didn't have the front carrier, that alone is worth $40-$50. I don't see, or at least don't notice too many of them.


----------



## schwinnja (Sep 16, 2011)

Probably not a bad price for a 50 something year old re-living his paper boy years..
As noted has the front rack, also has the Schwinn headlight that the Stingray/Krate guys like.
Not a huge amount of these were sold in the late '60's . The black ones are harder to come by
than the safety yellow ones.  
If you like it offer less, but if he holds firm and you gotta have it, you gotta have it!


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 16, 2011)

*Mediocre*

Keep waiting for something better to come along. It will.


----------



## customtronic (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for the advice.  I also found a '66 Typhoon for $175. Not as nice looking as the black heavy-duti but the price is lower.  Thoughts?


----------



## Talewinds (Sep 17, 2011)

Where do you live??? Prices differ by large amounts depending on region. 
 I bought a bike last year nearly identical to the one you just posted above for $35. Sold it for $60 a couple of months later. The prices being asked for those bikes you're showing is too much!


----------



## customtronic (Sep 17, 2011)

I live near Nashville.  Maybe I'll just wait and look around a bit more.  I bought my daughter a '61 Coed for $90.  It is rough and had heavy oxidation but she loved the bike.  I clened it up and relaced the wheels.  She loves that bike.  Actually, I'm pretty sure she likes it more than the $600 Jamis mountain bike I bought her last year!


----------



## bigdaddylove (Sep 18, 2011)

I'd pay $200.00 for the black HD. I think that's a _fair _price for my neck of the woods which is the SF Bay Area.

I look at it this way, a crappy big box store new bike would cost as much, but not be nearly as cool.


----------



## customtronic (Sep 19, 2011)

Well, the seller lowered the price to $200, I offered $150, and we eventually settled on $175. I think that was fair for both of us. All I really need to do is repack some bearings and she's ready to ride.


----------



## rideahiggins (Sep 19, 2011)

*Scdhwinn*

Aww, you could have had this sweet beauty for only a few bucks more.
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=270819578684


----------



## customtronic (Sep 19, 2011)

rideahiggins said:


> Aww, you could have had this sweet beauty for only a few bucks more.
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=270819578684
> View attachment 27046




LOL...I'd pass on that one!


----------

